# black Friday outing



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Gonna hit up the rocky this Friday, gonna try to make a day out of it. Anybody else have the same plans? Want to try out some new bead colors. I'm thinking the pools should be getting crowded.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

fished it Friday. Low clear, and 0 fish for me. Lots of bait fish. Good luck ! The V was the same on Tuesday.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Make sure you take a good book to read as it'll be a long day. Right now the best bet on The Rock is busting out the kayak and hitting the mouth of the river.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Eh, I got the whole day to kill anyways. At least I will see some holding areas. Better than being at work.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Ride to to the Grand river


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

jjshbetz11 said:


> Eh, I got the whole day to kill anyways. At least I will see some holding areas. Better than being at work.


Thats the way to be. Just go, have a good time, the fish will follow.
I get sick of talking to guys on the river that only talk about which square foot of water will most likely produce a fish in the next 30 minutes.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Agree.... Take a ride out east. I actually just got home from The Rock and the conditions are horrible.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Very low water conditions


----------



## keiffer158 (May 25, 2005)

Fished the Rocky 30 minutes ago. Low, clear and no fish, not even in the deep pools. Best part was I lost some flies so now I can tie some more and go back out.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks like our last chance to get out for awhile with all the rain about to hit us. I'm trying the night bite action on the grand in an hour. Hope you all nail them. With this front coming we should have fish ready to strike just about anything.
Good luck !
rjl


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I am not seeing a ton of rain forecasted. 1/4 Friday and a tenth on Saturday. With as low and clear as they are that won't do much to them.


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

KTkiff said:


> I am not seeing a ton of rain forecasted. 1/4 Friday and a tenth on Saturday. With as low and clear as they are that won't do much to them.


But mid-ohio is going to be getting 1/2"+ so that will definitely help.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

It's better than nothing but we need a soaker for a few days straight to get things somewhat back to normal.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Got this gal at 2:30 off of two beads under float, first of the season. Measured 20 1/2". About how much does she weigh? Jumped 5 times! That gal tired my arm out! Drag was set moderate and still took 10mins. to bring her in. Felt good. Forgot to mention...Cpr this gal.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Full off eggs like that probably between 4 and 5 lbs. It really depends on how developed the eggs are and how thick the fish is. Some fish seem to have a football shape and some seem to be like a torpedo. It's hard to tell exactly but a nice catch nonetheless.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

laynhardwood said:


> Full off eggs like that probably between 4 and 5 lbs. It really depends on how developed the eggs are and how thick the fish is. Some fish seem to have a football shape and some seem to be like a torpedo. It's hard to tell exactly but a nice catch nonetheless.



that fish is more than likely full of minnows ..all of them we have caught have been gorged on them..kept one for the smoker had 21 minnows in its stomach and still crushed our spoon...had one yesterday actually looked like it had swallowed a baseball


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

I will attest to the minnows not being as thick as they were my first two outings. Caught her as water was on the rise, as I always do. The steel were very active yesterday, jumping and rolling everywhere. Dare I say, might be a good producing winter when the shiners move out. I seen three steel earlier in the day just feet from me as I was wading...


----------

